# A Predatory Romance; The Axewolf and the Prince (Finished SC Standardbearer 5/11)



## Flint13 (Apr 26, 2012)

Evening folks. After a bit of round base burnout, I've decided to recharge my hobby batteries by painting my 2500pt Khorne and Slaaneshi WoC army. I can't promise it'll be fast, but at least things will be done. ^_^ 

Without further poodling around, here's the leader of my chaos warband, Turok Steelgrin, the Lancewolf of Khorne and his juggernaut mount, Chau'gun Dhai. 








Consider anything I post here open to comments and helpful criticism. I never mind hearing about someway I may improve my craft.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

I like your paint scheme there. Pretty solid to see some Khorne in something other than red


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Love it. Excellent color scheme of black/white/silver--I like that it isn't _quite_ silver (rust effect), it isn't _quite_ black (kinda a dark slate), it isn't _quite_ white (just hints of off-white)--and the small, sharp splashes of blue really unify it. Very clean, cris, solid colors which are layered on well.

Suggestions? Hmm. I feel like the cloak clasp should be washed like the rest of the larger bits of metal, rather than left clean like the chainmail. The OSL on the jugger's eyes feels a bit strong and flat.

It's nice to see another white(ish) and silver JuggerLord out there, for all that the painting is quite a bit better than on mine.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Seriously cool. Hugely imposing, subtle colour scheme. Would absolutely love to see him in a unit of similarly painted and modelled skullcrushers!


----------



## Flint13 (Apr 26, 2012)

Good Morning. Thanks for the replies!
Tugger - Thanks. The original Khorne Juggernaut lord is so static, I wanted something as far from that as possible. In both paint and dynamism. 

Mossy - Glad to hear my oddball color scheme worked out pretty well. 

The OSL is something I was playing around with for the first time. I'll fiddle around with it a bit more and see what I can do. Same thing with the spear, I want a little more of a "pop" to it.

alasdair - Thanks! That's definitely what I was going for. I'm a little torn on the other juggerknights now though (my 2500pt list has 7, my lord and a BSB). I was originally going to reverse the color scheme, and have white rider black juggernaut, on everyone but my lord. Now that I see it like this though, I'm *really* liking white juggernaut. 

Would a whole unit like this look good, or would black juggers be more "realistic" or "grounded?"


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Flint13 said:


> Thanks! That's definitely what I was going for. I'm a little torn on the other juggerknights now though (my 2500pt list has 7, my lord and a BSB). I was originally going to reverse the color scheme, and have white rider black juggernaut, on everyone but my lord. Now that I see it like this though, I'm *really* liking white juggernaut.
> 
> Would a whole unit like this look good, or would black juggers be more "realistic" or "grounded?"


I reckon the Black Rider with white juggers is a lot more imposing. I am not articulate enough to explain why, they just look good!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

This is amazing.

Care to give a run down of the parts used? Things like the cape I am struggling to identify.


----------



## Flint13 (Apr 26, 2012)

Small update. Finally got my camera to focus on the lance blade. And completed his basing. I like how it looks, so I think I'll repeat it on the rest of my army.

**EDIT:**Thanks very much for the bonus rep points, guys! I really appreciate it. 

My rep has increased 200% from this thread ^_^




Alasdair - Thanks! I think that's the way I'm going to end up going with them. My BSB has the reversed scheme on him (admittedly a year or so old, so nowhere near as technically proficient) and seeing them right next to each other, I *really* like the white juggernaut more.

Orochi - Thanks, that's pretty high praise! 

That's one reason I love the new plastic kits, they're so versatile. The cape and topknot are both from the plastic warrior from the chariot, he and his juggernaut are from the skullcrusher box. The only real conversion there is that I clipped his rear hoof so I could pin it an re-position it slightly so he's leaping instead of lunging forwards.

The few trophies, chains and hooks on the juggernaut's shoulders are from a dark eldar warrior box. Oh, except for the chain ringing his arm and lance, that's a small necklace chain I got from the g/f's jewelry box when she wasn't looking. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome work! Can't wait to see a whole unit of 'em.


----------



## Flint13 (Apr 26, 2012)

Venom- Thanks! I'm looking forward to it too.

Here's the jugger's OSL with two more stages of highlights. I think it looks much better now.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks better, definitely. I'm no expert on OSL, but I do feel like there should be some subtle distinction between the light-emitter and the area showing the light.


----------



## Flint13 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hobby Update:
Gosh, these skullcrushers take forever. Just to prove I'm still working on them:



Had an interesting experience this past weekend. After much cajoling from "friends" I dropped my chaos lord to try out a daemon prince for the first time with any serious dedication. I used a Slaaneshi prince over three separate one off games. My results over these three games resulted in my prince biting it once to a single cannonball, once to three bolt throwers and once (possibly the most insulting of all) to a Cacophonic Choir from a level 2 Slaaneshi sorceror. 

Not being one to give up easily, I thought about it. I want to try a successful daemon prince without being a really, really late term band wagoner. I have decided that the Chaos gods must be cursing me for trying to use a lame generic daemon prince model. Obviously, I also needed to utilize a *real* Chaos god.

Thus I present Krag'danaletha'kyrain, the Eight-Fanged Cataclysm:






This conversion was big, but almost criminally easy. With a tiny bit of trimming the tail fit on like it was meant to be there. The only small gap I really had to fill was under the right wing (third pic). His skin will be painted the slate black that I used on the Chaos Lord, and his armor will be bronzed. I haven't decided whether I want to try the same ash white on the armor plates to accompany the bronze or go with a more generic metallic silver.

As you can see, he's still very WiP, so any and all suggestions are welcome! Since posting, I realized and corrected his missing heel spurs

Lastly... the fate of fools and failures:


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Really really like that paint scheme. Been thinking of doing my crons in a sort of scheme like that but with green involved. Your painting is fantastic! On that cloak, really like the blue used as a highlight instead of just a grey/whitish color.


----------



## Flint13 (Apr 26, 2012)

Loki - Thanks. Always appreciate the comments. On his cloak, I wanted to make sure there was a very visible difference between the slate black of his armor and and midnight blue black of his cloak. Glad to hear it came out well. 

For today, I figured since Krag the Daemon Prince will be a decently long and involved project, I'd post on his painting in segments so everyone can check out his progression. That'll keep me more motivated to get fun pics up, allow everyone to toss in suggestions as I paint him, and just maintain a more "WiP" feel to my thread, instead of just a showcase gallery ^_^

Without further ado, here are his basecoats laid out. Slate black for the skin, blue black for the wings and tongue, rhinox hide everywhere that will be metal, bone or ash white.


----------



## Flint13 (Apr 26, 2012)

Good Morning.

Here is some progress on my Daemon Prince. He's far less complicated to paint than I had assumed, but it is a *lot* of area to cover. 




Here's his head. His skin is finished, as is the little OSL around his eyes. Still working on his axe though. I'm thinking the tongue needs a little something extra as well. His horns are close to being finished, I think I just need to fiddle around with a few washes at the end there.




Here are a few good instances of his bone work. The shoulder pad skull (though still working on its horns and teeth) and skull kilt are finished, and I'm pretty darn pleased with my new bone painting recipe, even if it is a little time consuming.



And lastly, his wings are finished. I used a pattern and technique similar to how I paint camouflage for my Night Lords in 30k. I was not disappointed.

Feel free to C&C his business. He's still very much WiP, and I always appreciate any helpful tips to improve my paintcraft.


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Your work is awesome. Cannot wait to see some more stuff.


----------



## Flint13 (Apr 26, 2012)

Morning all! Just finished up my daemon prince today. All told he has eaten about 32 hours of my life in painting and maybe 2 in assembly and modeling. Here he is for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

That is one awesome Daemon Prince! Love the paint scheme. What is your bone painting recipe? I really like the bone effect on the model. Have some rep+


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Wow. nice. Awesome to see a different look for khorne, yet it is still very fitting and daemonic!


----------



## Flint13 (Apr 26, 2012)

@ Loki - Thanks for the rep! This thread has done wonders for it, haha. My bone recipe is super simple if a bit time consuming.
1.) Rhinox hide base coat
2.) Dheneb stone (ushabti bone now?) layer, leaving rhinox hide in the recesses.
3.) Screaming skull in a messy overbrush
4.) 50% strength Devlan mud wash
5.) Astronomicon gray highlights on top edges
6.) Seraphim sepia wash
7.) Re-highlight with Astronomicon at only the tippest top edges

@ Iraqiel - Thanks, glad to hear it works.

For today, I just finished up a new rank and file crusher (only 12hrs this time. I'm improving!) of the 8 in my 2800pt list. Yay!

Meet Madruk Vhan, Skulltaker of the Blood Red Romance:







and a comparison shot to see if my lord differentiates himself well enough without a big change in color scheme. What do we think?



As always, C&C appreciated.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I think a. it works; and b. it's awesome. Loving this log!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

The Daemon Prince looks good, but I can't help but feel that his skin looks a bit heavily drybrushed. Ah well, that's just me nitpicking.

The second Skullcrusher looks fantastic. Gives me the shivers for your color scheme all over again.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Absolutely love em. I can't get enough of the black armour on those skullcrusher knights. Too cool.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow, this scheme is so spot on. It's almost beautiful but doesn't take away any of the menace from the models. Really impressive work on the juggernauts and some gorgeous results.




Mossy Toes said:


> The Daemon Prince looks good, but I can't help but feel that his skin looks a bit heavily drybrushed. Ah well, that's just me nitpicking.


I would have to agree with this, it's a little too powdery for my liking. The bone and the metals look awesome though. Looking forward to more! :victory:


----------



## Flint13 (Apr 26, 2012)

*New Standard Bearer*

Morning Folks!

Iraqiel - Thanks! Always glad to hear it.

MossyToes - I will agree. I'll admit I'm a little clueless as to another technique for painting such a large textured area with a brush though. I'd totally be open to any advice!

Alasdair - Thanks! Well I hope you like today's update ^_^

Varakir - Wow, that's pretty high praise. I'm glad to see my Crushers with such an unorthodox color scheme seemingly so popular. Do you have any advice for painting daemonskin? I'll agree with you, it keeps that "powdered" look even after ink washes, but I'm kinda a loss for another method of painting large textured areas like lizardy daemonskin. 


On to today's update. New to the ranks of The Blood Red Romance; Hadrok Kor, Skullbearer of Khorne:





The gang so far:



A quick question. Here's a side by side comparison of juggernauts number 2 and 3. Left has bronze teeth, right has bone. I kinda like the bone color better. What do we think?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I wouldn't say there is much of difference personally, but if you put a gun to my head i would say the bronze just because it's already present/prominant within the pallatte.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Flint13 said:


> Varakir - Wow, that's pretty high praise. I'm glad to see my Crushers with such an unorthodox color scheme seemingly so popular. Do you have any advice for painting daemonskin? I'll agree with you, it keeps that "powered" look even after ink washes, but I'm kinda a loss for another method of painting large textured areas like lizardy daemonskin.


Totally deserved praise, I am completely smitten with these juggernauts:victory:

As for the skin i'd recommend Nordicus' daemon painting tutorials - he has a really thorough step by step on layering skin in various colours which i plan to utilise heavily when i get started on my kroot.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Personally, I like bronze teeth more than bone--it fits with the "detail and trim" aesthetic of the other parts of the model more, rather than seeming like a slightly off color similar to the other armor plates.

I like the standard--not too demanding of freehand (which Khorne only knows I struggle with myself), but still distinct enough a symbol to represent the army.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Great looking Khornate guys.
I really like the frost effects and theme. Those look great.


----------



## Flint13 (Apr 26, 2012)

Morning folks!

Jacobite - I'm starting to think bronze too now that I've seen them together for a bit.

Varakir - I'm really glad to hear it. I'll try to keep turning out attractive product! :grin:

On a slightly unrelated note, I just realized why your screen name looked familiar. I have been a huge fan of your Salamanders for quite some time and didn't connect the two until now (despite the fact they're in your sig :blush: ) Salamanders where actually my first 40k army waaaay back in the days of 1998.

Mossy - Definitely thinking bronze myself now too. Glad you like the standard, I wanted something vaguely daemonic that was easy to reproduce. Happy to hear it isn't too simplistic.

Roganzar - Thanks! And thanks for stopping in.

For today, I'm just finishing the test scheme for my little unit of 5 Slaaneshi Chaos knights that will be my lvl 2's bodyguard. I wanted something distinct, slightly ostentatious, but to still be visually similar to my Khornate forces. He's maybe 90% finished, still needs a little clean up, basing and the last tippy top highlights, but this should give a good idea. What are thoughts?


----------



## Flint13 (Apr 26, 2012)

For today, I finished up my first Slaaneshi Chaos Knight. Added a purple wash to his horse's silver and his black armor. It creates this pretty cool "dappled" effect on the silver steel that I think makes him look a little more Slaaneshi. Otherwise, just finished highlighting his browns and finished up his base. What do we think?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

It definitely makes him look more Slaaneshy, with just the blue silver I thought he was Tzeentch follower! Nice work!


----------



## Flint13 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks!

One last little modification, and his Slaaneshi-ness is assured ^_^
I'm pretty darn happy with how he turned out, so I'll be doing the rest of the unit similarly. I may darken down the purple just a bit so when shaded it looks a little more purple than pink. Other than that, victory!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh yea that really hits the spot, that's a really nice glaze type effect you have there, just a gloss varnish?


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

Really nice work skullcrushers especially the original colour scheme brings alot to them, the army is going to look pretty amazing you you keep up the standard. Look forward to seeing some more 

I can only think of one downside and that is that it makes me want to spend more money on skullcrushers for my allied daemons.


----------



## Flint13 (Apr 26, 2012)

Jacobite - Thanks! Yep, just a quick pass with a gloss varnish after I dull coated him.

Howzaa - Haha, sorry to inspire a spending spree, but I'm glad you like them. Skullcrushers are, without competition, my absolute favorite model in the WoC line. My color scheme seems to be pretty popular with folks so far, so I can't complain.

For today, here's my unmarked fire mage. He normally hangs out in the Slaaneshi knights, so I wanted him to look similar, yet distinct. In that notion, I gave him a purple topknot and painted his horse's barding in a similar style to the other Chaos Knights. To make him distinct from the unit, I kept his highlighting in grayscale and I didn't throw the purple/blue wash on his barding. I like him so far. He's done spectacular things in game for me so far!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Really nice effect with the glaze, very much looking forward to seeing lots of these guys ranked up :victory:


----------



## Flint13 (Apr 26, 2012)

@ Varakir - Glad to hear!

Here's my contribution to my army for today. New Slaaneshi knight, yay! These guys don't take quite as long for me to paint as the skullcrushers do, which is exciting. Maybe only 6 or 7 hours instead of 12. It's a nice break. Anywho, here's my musician for the unit.


----------



## Flint13 (Apr 26, 2012)

For tonight... oh my gosh, this guy took forever to paint. Exactly four Liam Neeson movies were completed in the time it took for me to finish him. But I really like how he turned out (especially the banner) since he's kinda a centerpiece for the unit.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Old Liam Neeson movies or newer ones? Are you parading your house threatening people in an irish accent?

Very nice new model, the only thing i would say is the freehand could use a little highlight to make it blend in more but otherwise awesome work :victory:

How many to go until you have a full unit?


----------



## Flint13 (Apr 26, 2012)

That would be Taken, Taken 2, Non-stop and Seraphim Falls. So mostly newer.

I'll give the freehand a bit of a once over! I think I was so relieved to be finished with it, I might have missed a bit ^_^

Three knights and the Sorceror down means I have 2 more to go for my little flanking unit.


----------



## Flint13 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow, ok it's been a little while. At least I've gotten some fun stuff done in the interim. 

Finished my unit of Slaaneshi knights with their sorcerer protege. 





Finished my Tzeenchi Battle Standard Bearer on a Daemon mount.





And finished my first Shaggoth.


----------

